# curbless shower pan test as per 2014 Florida Building Code Plumbing



## asapmarty (Nov 19, 2012)

312.9 Shower liner test. 
Where shower floors and receptors are made water-tight by the application of materials required by Section 417.5.2, the completed liner installation shall be tested. The pipe from the shower drain shall be plugged water tight for the test. The floor and receptor area shall be filled with potable water to a depth of not less than 2 inches (51 mm) measured at the threshold. Where a threshold of at least 2 inches (51 mm) high does not exist, a temporary threshold shall be constructed to retain the test water in the lined floor or receptor area to a level not less than 2 inches (51 mm) deep measured at the threshold. The water shall be retained for a test period of not less than 15 minutes, and there shall not be evidence of leakage.

Has anyone come across being forced to do this test as described above? I am curious if anyone has come up with a simple and straightforward way to flood the curbless shower pan with 2" of water to satisfy this test when a liquid applied membrane is used?

If a sheat membrane is used, it could be left long at the threshold and temporarily folded up to hold the 2" of water, however, I am talking about the Hydroban type membrane that is a liquid.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

*The liquid liner you speak of*

Is it even an approved liner material?

Did one, tile man used it in a 18" deep decorative fountain. Only thing we did was to run water to it and supply a overflow drain tile man swore his brush-on liner would do the job. Lasted about 3 days then it all was torn out and redone.

https://www.diytileguy.com/shower-waterproofing-and-vapor-barriers-part-3/

Title above may explain it.


----------



## asapmarty (Nov 19, 2012)

*Liquid liner approved*

417.5.2 Shower lining. 
Floors under shower compartments, except where prefabricated receptors have been provided, shall be lined and made water tight utilizing material complying with Sections 417.5.2.1 through 417.5.2.6. Such liners shall turn up on all sides not less than 2 inches (51 mm) above the finished threshold level. Liners shall be recessed and fastened to an approved backing so as not to occupy the space required for wall covering, and shall not be nailed or perforated at any point less than 1 inch (25 mm) above the finished threshold. Liners shall be pitched one-fourth unit vertical in 12 units horizontal (2-percent slope) and shall be sloped toward the fixture drains and be securely fastened to the waste outlet at the seepage entrance, making a water-tight joint between the liner and the outlet. The completed liner shall be tested in accordance with Section 312.9.

Exceptions:

1. Floor surfaces under shower heads provided for rinsing laid directly on the ground are not required to comply with this section.

2. Where a sheet-applied, load-bearing, bonded, waterproof membrane is installed as the shower lining, the membrane shall not be required to be recessed.

417.5.2.1 PVC sheets. 
Plasticized polyvinyl chloride (PVC) sheets shall meet the requirements of ASTM D 4551. Sheets shall be joined by solvent welding in accordance with the manufacturer’s installation instructions.

417.5.2.2 Chlorinated polyethylene (CPE) sheets. 
Nonplasticized chlorinated polyethylene sheet shall meet the requirements of ASTM D 4068. The liner shall be joined in accordance with the manufacturer’s installation instructions.

417.5.2.3 Sheet lead. 
Sheet lead shall weigh not less than 4 pounds per square foot (19.5 kg/m2) and shall be coated with an asphalt paint or other approved coating. The lead sheet shall be insulated from conducting substances other than the connecting drain by 15-pound (6.80 kg) asphalt felt or an equivalent. Sheet lead shall be joined by burning.

417.5.2.4 Sheet copper. 
Sheet copper shall conform to ASTM B 152 and shall weigh not less than 12 ounces per square foot (3.7 kg/m2). The copper sheet shall be insulated from conducting substances other than the connecting drain by 15-pound (6.80 kg) asphalt felt or an equivalent. Sheet copper shall be joined by brazing or soldering.

417.5.2.5 Sheet-applied, load-bearing, bonded, waterproof membranes. 
Sheet-applied, load-bearing, bonded, waterproof membranes shall meet requirements of ANSI A118.10 and shall be applied in accordance with the manufacturer’s installation instructions.

417.5.2.6 Liquid-type, trowel-applied, load-bearing, bonded waterproof materials. 
Liquid-type, trowelapplied, load-bearing, bonded waterproof materials shall meet the requirements of ANSI A118.10 and shall be applied in accordance with the manufacturer’s instructions.


----------



## asapmarty (Nov 19, 2012)

Its the last type of membrane listed. Its been around for a while and you are probably loosing jobs to tile guys that are using it.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

asapmarty said:


> Its the last type of membrane listed. Its been around for a while and you are probably loosing jobs to tile guys that are using it.


Kerdi-shluter?


----------



## asapmarty (Nov 19, 2012)

The one I know of is Laticrete Hydroban.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Illinois will allow for collapsible thresholds for an accessible shower.

http://www.accessibleconstruction.com/services/bathrooms/25

http://staydrysystems.com/shop/collapsible-shower-water-dam/

https://www.acessinc.com/handicap_shower_water_stopper_dam.htm


----------



## asapmarty (Nov 19, 2012)

I am specifically asking about tiled showers with liquid applied membranes.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

He's talking about things like this. Not necessarily this specifically, but this sort of product.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Custom-B...CH=REC-_-rv_mobileweb_rr-_-NA-_-100169081-_-N

The questions still remains. Does the product conform to ANSI A118.10? If so, I don't know how you would test it. I just install pvc liner, so I lift and test roll-in shower pans as prescribed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

asapmarty said:


> Its the last type of membrane listed. Its been around for a while and you are probably loosing jobs to tile guys that are using it.


We're too busy for stuff like that. We have an awesome guy who's reasonable to our customers and does great work. Only guy I let work on my house. 

Many doors in our trade and so little time....


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

So I am just finishing my continuing education class and I asked about this. Yes, the inspectors require a test. One of the guys will cut a piece of 2x4 to size and use caulk to seal it. He fills the pan up. Once test is done, he removes the 2x4.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

